

Finally, a Real Creator is Person of the Year - kmavm
http://mises.org/daily/4966

======
brudgers
If Facebook is among _"man's most delightful and most sublime experiences,"_
please shoot me now.

~~~
slantyyz
I'm not even remotely a fan of Zuckerberg, Facebook, the Facebook culture or
even the article, but one thing is for sure... I can't argue with the
headline.

~~~
loup-vaillant
I can. Facebook is basically web hosting with to let you do blogging, e-mail,
and instant messaging. Sorta. And third parties can provide more features,
like online games.

So basically, Facebook centralizes things that already existed in a more
distributed form. I call that predation, not creation.

~~~
wmf
I've made that same argument, but... how did Facebook get its initial critical
mass of users if it provides nothing new? There must be some reason all those
college students signed up for it.

~~~
brudgers
Facebook initially offered a more socially exclusive version of MySpace (i.e.
college students). By doing so they were able to tap into established social
networks - e.g. campus organizations such as clubs, fraternities and
sororities as well as the general sense of community created by the US college
system through inter-collegiate athletics.

------
igravious
This is a as good an advertisement about not straying too far from your core
field of competency as any.

mises.org : strong on the Austrian school of economics, not so hot on the
whole social networking _thing_ and the actors and principles behind its chief
exponent :)

~~~
kmfrk
This is the most contrived article I've read this year. The author must have
had an aneurysm trying to stretch the Austrian economics rhetoric and
catechism to fit his argument that Zuckerberg is the second coming of John
Galt.

~~~
barmstrong
I hadn't thought of it like that, but now that you mention it - how isn't Mark
Zuckerberg the real life version of John Galt?

~~~
tomjen3
He isn't nearly that brilliant or handsome and he hasn't gone on strike.

------
codeup
"But the world is changing, and Time's 2010 Person of the Year, Facebook's
Mark Zuckerberg, is _creating that change_. While politicians stand in the way
of _progress_ , entrepreneurs like Zuckerberg make it. While governments
_operate in secret_ , _Facebook embraces transparency_. And while governments'
use of force and _monopoly_ leads to _unwanted associations_ and tensions
between various groups, the nearly 600 million people on _Facebook_ choose
whom they want to be _friends_ with."

My emphasis. There's even more praise in the article.

~~~
veb
"Facebook embraces transparency."

lol

~~~
ebtalley
Agreed, thats the first fallacy that caught my eye as well. They have a long
way to go before anyone even remotely trusts them as a corporate entity.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Many people _do_ trust Facebook, and Zuck had some choice words about them.

~~~
bugsy
Citation for your reference: [http://gawker.com/5636765/facebook-ceo-admits-
to-calling-use...](http://gawker.com/5636765/facebook-ceo-admits-to-calling-
users-dumb-fucks)

------
postingfromwork
Is it just me, or is this article literally frightening to anyone else..?

~~~
kmfrk
It serves as a reminder that the Tea Party movement harbours a diverse
demographic that includes so-called educated people.

People like these guys.

------
vannevar
When I saw the headline, I thought surely it must be The Onion with one of
their better jibes. The idea that it was written without irony leaves me
speechless.

------
codeup
Why do people write articles like this?

------
bugsy
Nice propaganda piece. Goldman Sachs is really active on this one.

